# My pigeons sit on neighbour building terrace



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hii my pigeons always sit on the terrace of our neighbour building after a flight .i don't send them to flight ,after they eat the feed and also feed to babies they just take a flight and sit on neighbour building terrace which is very high (5 floor building) for hours .our building terrace is that 3 floor as compared to neighbour building .and even our terrace has roof made up of steel so my pigeons don't like to sit on it as their legs slip. Even their are many cement roof surrounding our terrace but they just want to land on the building just next to us . It's not safe for them to sit their ,but now that terrace is locked and no one is allowed to come their but then to I don't like when they sit their .first they used to just sit on Walls but now they enter the terrace and roam the whole terrace . If I can't stop them from going their I have to make them untame and even in some days their babies will start flying


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Your birds only do what you allow them to do!! Stopping them from landing there after they fly might not be possible,, but after they land there they should immediately come down to the coop or they do not get any food that day!!! By the second day that problem will be over!!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J,
They've developed a habit of sitting over there. It will be hard to break. If you let them out after feeding they won't come back until they're hungry. If you don't wanna let them sit on the other rooftop then don't fly them.
When squabs grow up they beg parents for feed which can irritate the parent birds and they like to spend time away peacefully and its also the time when they start to mate again


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah 
so tommorrow i should not give them feed right??
but they have squabs is it okay ??


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

If they have babies that haven't yet weaned you will have to feed them and try discipling them later.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> yah
> so tommorrow i should not give them feed right??
> but they have squabs is it okay ??


I wanted to say keep them locked up in the loft if you don't wanna see them sitting on the next building.
Letting one bird out and confining its partner behind will help him lure back into loft after he's done flying.


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

1 day of missing feed wont do any harm. But it will do a lot of learning!!! Once the miss a meal once,, the wont do it a second time!!! Ha Ha!! Poet and didn't know it!! As I said,, they only do what you allow them to do!! Pigeons are like little kids!! And you must treat them like little kids!! They will push the limits of what they can and cant do!! When you let them hang on the building next door,, that's what they will do!! Like I said,, what ever does not make it down and in the coop at feeding time,, WILL NOT MISS FEEDING TIME THE NEXT DAY!!! And after that its lesson learned!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

You're right pigeonflier,
But they are raising babies. Do you think a breeding pair shouldn't be fed for the whole day? Breeding put great stress and they have two mouths to feed. The babies are gonna go hungry too.
Breeding pairs should be given feed all day and shouldn't be let out for obvious reasons!


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i wanna say male doesnt much like to sit on the next terrace .he returns very fast but he had go their again just for female 
she really loves roaming their 
today morning i didnt feed them but they then too went to the next building terrace and returned after 2-3 hours 
and just now i gave them feed because i think babies were very hungry 
and also i wanna say sometimes i even feed babies by providing some grains in a tray and they eat it
babies are about 28 days


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Keep the female locked up in the loft. Because the babies will learn to fly soon and they will pick up the habit of sitting on the next building from their mother.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

My birds also sit on my neighbor's roof top but its an advantage to me as I can see where they are. If they were to sit on our house's roof then I would have to go to the terrace to have a look at them. Moreover my neighbor's rooftop is visible from my aviary, so its even more easier.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

but the neighbour building terrace is locked 
i cant have a whole look i can only see the wall because building is right next to us
today i kept them in the cage and left them out for sometime in the evening


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

and i added much more things to their feed like millets, jowar ,wheat,dry peas, white peas,peanuts, mung peas ,pigeon peas,corn... but they dont it white peas,pigeon peas and corn ,even if they are very hungry
what should i do???


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

And are mung beans good for them????


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nice work with the feedmix Nare J!!! They will start to eat them once they get familiar with all the new seeds.
Yes moong daal is good for them when added 5-8% in the feedmix.

My pigeons NEVER sit on anyone else's roof top ever. Its very good for me,because then the neighbors will not complain about the droppings they leave behind there. If we let our pigeons sit elsewhere they are prone to attack from predators and can pick up parasites from other birds that may come in contact with them. Also its never advisable for the one who races pigeons to let his birds sit here and there cuz when they come back from race they're not gonna trap in fast and plenty of time will be wasted as pigeons have habit of hanging around the loft.

I hope you're not "playing" with your birds too much that they wanna stay away from the hustle.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey Jass, today I found my birds flying around and landing on various adjacent houses. They even were seen loitering on the road pecking on dirt. Now my only pair of Mookee birds and their YB have also learned to free fly and trap. People using the street were amused to see these different looking birds. The mookee YB was chided by some crows and it managed to flee. For a few morale-sapping, terrifying hours today I believed I had lost my most favorite bird to some predator or some insane guy but luckily it was inside the loft all along. It had gone underneath the wooden structure housing the nest boxes and couldn't find its way out. 

With all of this I don't want my birds to sit anywhere other than our roof top. As per your suggestions earlier I have divided my aviary into 2 parts by adding a removsble partition in between and covered the part housing the nest boxes with a roof. Now its a small room closed on all 4 sides and a steel roof above. This part opens to the aviary which is covered with nylon wire mesh. Most of my birds are now trained to fly around my house, return and trap on their own. I just placed a landing board in the aviary with the simplest trap door. My birds have learned to use this well. My question now is how do I train my birds never to land or sit anywhere other than our house. So far they have been doing the exact opposite and I never discouraged them. The moment I let the birds out of the aviary they immediate fly to my nearest neighbor's roof top which is the logical thing to do as that is the nearest visible place to land. Now I want them to fly a little higher and reach our roof top and laze around here. This place would also be ideal to give them their bath (provided they can be trained to use the place) and enjoy the sun shine with no fear of an attack from cats.

Is this MISSION POSSIBLE given the limited time I spend with my birds and at irregular intervals?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hiii today my pigeons went on the neighbour building again when i left them a bit early and feed them
luckily today the terrace was open for some time because they wanted to clean the tank 
so i went their and noticed that they mostly sit on the tank for hours 
then i chased them and frightened them till they went back to our terrace 
hope this can cause any change


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Yes Nare J, its about the habit too. They've developed a habit of sitting there. If you don't let them sit all day on tank,chase them from there and let them sit on your roof top only they will develop habit of staying on your rooftop.


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re*

It's usually because you dont give them a place to perch.


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

Nare J said:


> and i added much more things to their feed like millets, jowar ,wheat,dry peas, white peas,peanuts, mung peas ,pigeon peas,corn... but they dont it white peas,pigeon peas and corn ,even if they are very hungry
> what should i do???



They like all these things so your pigeons are sick.


----------



## Са́ша Чёрный (Aug 18, 2014)

Nare J said:


> And are mung beans good for them????


Yes, Mung beans are very good for them.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Са́ша Чёрный;793427 said:


> They like all these things so your pigeons are sick.


they are not sick 
according to me they are healthy and active


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

its not possible for me to chase them everytime today luckily neighbour terrace was open now again it will be closed for some time
plzzzz suggest me any solution plzzz


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the only solution is to not let your birds out... , what is with you trying to control birds that are let out to freedom?.. you can't. if they are hungry and know a feed call you can call them to come get fed but that is all you can do, and it does not sound like you even know how to do that. not to mention whats the big deal? is the terrace a pigeon shooting range?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> its not possible for me to chase them everytime today luckily neighbour terrace was open now again it will be closed for months
> plzzzz suggest me any solution plzzz


Do you know what CHATRI(movable landing board) is? And how it works?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> the only solution is to not let your birds out... , what is with you trying to control birds that are let out to freedom?.. you can't. if they are hungry and know a feed call you can call them to come get fed but that is all you can do, and it does not sound like you even know how to do that. not to mention whats the big deal? is the terrace a pigeon shooting range?


i can just say it's not safe for them to sit on the that terrace......


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Do you know what CHATRI(movable landing board) is? And how it works?


No what is it


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Nare J said:


> i can just say it's not safe for them to sit on the that terrace......


then you would keep them in their loft where they are safe. ? they can't be "safe" and "let out" at the same time. it seems you just need to make a choice and live with it.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

spirit wings said:


> then you would keep them in their loft where they are safe. ? they can't be "safe" and "let out" at the same time. it seems you just need to make a choice and live with it.


I m new to pigeons so don't know anything about them I m trying my best to keep them in control with feed and they are doing better


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Nare J, my birds also use neighboring roof tops, roads etc. but never our terrace, so I did this today. If you prefer you too can try it.

I bound all the birds' right wing by an elastic band just so that they are able to fly very short distances and released them out of the aviary. Some managed to reach my nearest neighbor's terrace. Others were sitting on the loft's roof but none flew up to our terrace. At feeding time I put the feed tray on our terrace and sounded the feed call. Few birds trapped back into the loft looking for food but none came up to the terrace. Then I caught few of them and released them near the feed tray in the terrace. After some reluctance they started to feed and in some time the other birds joined them. Those who flew in very late from my neighbor's roof were not fed. I placed the grit bowl also here along with water. After feeding all of them were lazing around our terrace and none left. I plan to continue this for around 15 days after which I will remove the bands on a few of them to check their behavior. Hope this will work.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Nare J, my birds also use neighboring roof tops, roads etc. but never our terrace, so I did this today. If you prefer you too can try it.
> 
> I bound all the birds' right wing by an elastic band just so that they are able to fly very short distances and released them out of the aviary. Some managed to reach my nearest neighbor's terrace. Others were sitting on the loft's roof but none flew up to our terrace. At feeding time I put the feed tray on our terrace and sounded the feed call. Few birds trapped back into the loft looking for food but none came up to the terrace. Then I caught few of them and released them near the feed tray in the terrace. After some reluctance they started to feed and in some time the other birds joined them. Those who flew in very late from my neighbor's roof were not fed. I placed the grit bowl also here along with water. After feeding all of them were lazing around our terrace and none left. I plan to continue this for around 15 days after which I will remove the bands on a few of them to check their behavior. Hope this will work.


i m also doing something like this
when they are hungry in morning, i throw a small amount of feed on our terrace roof
and after eating that feed ,they stay on our roof or our terrace looking for some more feed
in this way i feed a small amount of feed in some hours
and they are doing much better and not leaving our terrace and roof
only problem is our terrace roof is made of steel and is very slippy for pigeons
i think it as become more slippy due to rainwater
i m thinking to place a big peace of cardboard[after rainy season] ,so that they could land without any problem
they even sometime go neighbour terrace but return soon.....
hope so they would forget to go there


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> No what is it


Most breeds of Indian Highflyer pigeons are selectively bred to compete in Highflying competitions which requires them to treat the movable landing board as their second home. Your pair too prefers to sit somewhere high during the day so maybe they're trained to sit on Chatri before you got them so that's why they sit up there.
Chatri is a movable landing board meant to train Indian HighFlyers(not homers). Chatri is elevated 12-15 feet above the rooftop with a pole which gives pigeons a safe place to spend the day because unlike homers Highflyers can fly all day long and a fanciers can't sit in wait for them to return so Chatri is used for pigeons to land upon in fanciers' absence which provides them with a safe place to perch on until fancier comes back to let them into loft. Chatri also helps in a great way for training Highflying pigeons.
So Nare J,since you have two new young pigeons,its right time to train them too. Make chatri and make them sit on it all day. They will become habitual of it and won't sit anywhere else then. Choose a dark unique color for your Chatri like red,blue,cherry etc. The young will associate this color with landing and will land on this color only not anywhere else. Tag wings of your adult pigeons also and make them sit on Chatri for 15 days. They will start to sit on it. You will have control over them this way as you can call them down into loft whenever you need them to. Then you won't have to wait for them to come back down from your neighbours rooftop where you don't have any control over them.
Here's what a Chatri looks like...








(Pic from google)


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Nare J - now thats a good idea but I don't wish to alter the feeding sked. I hated to change the place of feeding from inside the loft to the terrace but had no other option to entice them.

Jass - I have a fiery orange roof over my loft. I surmise that this will be clearly visible from above and stand out from others. Will this serve the purpose of Chatri if its only meant for landing?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Most breeds of Indian Highflyer pigeons are selectively bred to compete in Highflying competitions which requires them to treat the movable landing board as their second home. Your pair too prefers to sit somewhere high during the day so maybe they're trained to sit on Chatri before you got them so that's why they sit up there.
> Chatri is a movable landing board meant to train Indian HighFlyers(not homers). Chatri is elevated 12-15 feet above the rooftop with a pole which gives pigeons a safe place to spend the day because unlike homers Highflyers can fly all day long and a fanciers can't sit in wait for them to return so Chatri is used for pigeons to land upon in fanciers' absence which provides them with a safe place to perch on until fancier comes back to let them into loft. Chatri also helps in a great way for training Highflying pigeons.
> So Nare J,since you have two new young pigeons,its right time to train them too. Make chatri and make them sit on it all day. They will become habitual of it and won't sit anywhere else then. Choose a dark unique color for your Chatri like red,blue,cherry etc. The young will associate this color with landing and will land on this color only not anywhere else. Tag wings of your adult pigeons also and make them sit on Chatri for 15 days. They will start to sit on it. You will have control over them this way as you can call them down into loft whenever you need them to. Then you won't have to wait for them to come back down from your neighbours rooftop where you don't have any control over them.
> Here's what a Chatri looks like...
> ...


Thanks jass


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Jass - I have a fiery orange roof over my loft. I surmise that this will be clearly visible from above and stand out from others. Will this serve the purpose of Chatri if its only meant for landing?


If others have similar sort of rooftops around your area then your pigeons gonna land on them too. This concept doesnot work on homers because if you let them roam around they're gonna develop the habit of roaming around. Unlike highflyers who fly high in circles around loft, homers fly low and route. So it works best on HighFlyers.


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

I've dropped the idea of raising homers. I understand that neither my loft set up nor my irregular presence are gonna help with training homers. I am concentrating only on HFs and rollers. I don't think anyone else has this orange colored roof around my area. It can double as a perfect landing board if they take to it.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Okay! Then they may start to sit on your loft only. The color of your loft will stand out when they're flying high and I think it could work


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hii young pigeons are taking short flight 
But I have noticed that they eat whatever they think they can swallow 
Yesterday elder one ate a lot of black soil and vomited few drops of brown water
Even they eat whatever they get
Is that common


----------



## Ananth_Tvli (Jun 26, 2014)

Whats this black soil? Where did they gain access to this?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nare J said:


> Hii young pigeons are taking short flight
> But I have noticed that they eat whatever they think they can swallow
> Yesterday elder one ate a lot of black soil and vomited few drops of brown water
> Even they eat whatever they get
> Is that common


Many of my younsters too start to eat grit before they learn to eat seeds. Means they eat less seeds than grit for some initial days of self-dependence. Their growing bodies need more minerals so that's why they eat grit. Please contain them and give them grit and good feedmix+supplements so that they don't swallow any hazzardous thing in need for minerals. They would definitely need calcium at this age.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Ananth_Tvli said:


> Whats this black soil? Where did they gain access to this?


black soil is called reti in hindiand is used in constrution of houses by mixing it in cement
it contains a lot of pebbles


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Jass SamOplay said:


> Many of my younsters too start to eat grit before they learn to eat seeds. Means they eat less seeds than grit for some initial days of self-dependence. Their growing bodies need more minerals so that's why they eat grit. Please contain them and give them grit and good feedmix+supplements so that they don't swallow any hazzardous thing in need for minerals. They would definitely need calcium at this age.


k i got it
i even added mung dal and black rape seeds [sarso ke beej] to their feed


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

That's good. They love "sarso ke beej". They are very healthy for them too.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

Hiii
It's so strange that pigeon babies have not still left the nest .they r about 37 days old. Male still feeds them .babies are flying ,eating. Female has still not layed eggs and they mate everyday 
Please reply


----------

